# Canned Butter shelf life w/other ????



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

I watched a young lady on youtube heat butter up on a stove maintained a certain time of boiling heated pint jars in the oven at a certain temp then took the pint jars out of the oven ladled the butter into each pint jar put the lid on and left them on the counter to seal themselves..have you done this? and what is the shelve life? Thanks.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Not very long. It will mold. You have to clarify it and heat it until all the moisture is out before putting it in jars.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Also if you do not do this exactly right, you can end up with botulism. Some people do it, but it is not a safe practice. You would be better off purchasing butter commercially canned for a longer shelf life. If you want butter that is like fresh butter, go with a canned whole butter like Red Feather. What the woman on you tube was probably making was a form of Ghee. It can be purchased in ethnic stores and quite a few regular markets these days and will keep for a very long time. Ghee is clarified butter, just the butterfat with the water and solids removed. If you can't find it anywhere else, try Amazon. The cheapest price (per ounce)I saw was a 64 ounce container made by Spicy World for 27.99, there are varying sizes and brands and everything from grassfed to organic to whatever.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

We've canned both butter and cheese (cheddar). Our recipe calls for water bathing the pint jars for 40 minutes. Never had a problem. You do have to keep turning the jars while they are cooling, or they will separate. We cool them in the fridge, but store them in the pantry.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been researching ghee primarily for mid to long term preps but in a pinch I could see it having a place on the dinner table. I also have powdered butter in my preps. 

Nanak Pure Desi Ghee, Clarified Butter, 28-Ounce Jar<a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001XUM9B4/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=thirtyfivebyn-20&linkCode=as2&camp=217145&creative=399369&creativeASIN=B001XUM9B4">Nanak Pure Desi Ghee, Clarified Butter, 28-Ounce Jar</a><img src="http://www.assoc-amazon.com/e/ir?t=thirtyfivebyn-20&l=as2&o=1&a=B001XUM9B4&camp=217145&creative=399369" width="1" height="1" border="0" alt="" style="border:none !important; margin:0px !important;" />. Per their website - Established in 1997, Punjab Milk Foods Inc. (Canada) is the largest federally approved dairy in North America specializing in Indian Dairy Products.

Anyone have experience with this product ?

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Thank's everyone for your info..Yes,the girl does skim off all the white foam so I guess that is Ghee?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

mythreesons said:


> Thank's everyone for your info..Yes,the girl does skim off all the white foam so I guess that is Ghee?


Yes, it is. You heat the butter over very low heat, allowing all the moisture to evaporate and skimming the milk solids. When the butter is very clear and golden, has a nutty smell, it's ghee. Lasts 9-10 months easy with no special care. I keep mine in a ceramic crock with a cover.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I canned butter. None molded. You have to let the jars cool and then shake- cool and shake so the liquid solidifies back up again without layers. I think it tastes like margarine though. Canned butter too.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Ghee keeps really well, and does NOT need an airtight seal, which means botulism isn't a problem. Odells is an anhydrous butterfat that can keep even longer than ghee.

We use both in theatres. If you put regular melted butter on popcorn, the water content will shrink the kernals and create a stench. Ghee or anhydrous butterfat won't.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

I really dislike margarine...How long does it stay good after opening it?


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

mythreesons... if you're referring to ghee, it doesn't taste like margarine. It tastes like... toasted butter..? Difficult to describe. Still buttery, but a little different. I detest margarine, too.

As HC points out, it keeps really well without any kind of seal so eliminates that little botulism concern. And like I said, I just keep mine in a ceramic crock with a lid over it to keep things out of it (dust). It sits on a shelf and I use it as I need it. 

It's terrific for cooking -- tolerates high heat much better than regular butter -- and is lovely stirred into rice, polenta, potatoes, whatever. It doesn't go rancid. A pound of butter will yield about 1 1/2 cups of ghee.


----------



## pmondo (Oct 6, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Not very long. It will mold. You have to clarify it and heat it until all the moisture is out before putting it in jars.


not true I canned butter that way and it was good for 2 years I canned 7 pints on 7/09 i used some in jan was still good just check the last 3 jars and they went bad but that was over 2 years old so around a 2 year shelf life


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

No its not ghees until all the butter solids are brown and then skimed off. And i have tried this method with disaterous results everything spoiled and DH took it to his lab at school and one jar tested postive to botulism. DO NOT DO THIS METHOD,the last thing you want is botulism in a poop hits the fan senario.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

If you want to make ghee at home, one of the easiest ways to do it is to put unsalted butter in a crockpot for twelve hours or so. There will be brown bits in the bottom that can be a pain to remove, but the clarified butter is ghee, and will keep for a few months uncovered and unsealed (except for that loose lid or a cloth to keep dust and bugs out).

If you don't like the toasted or burned flavor, start the crockpot and about 90 minutes later pour off the clarified butter, clean out the milk solids and water, then place the clarified butter back into the pot for further cooking. The toasted flavor comes from the milk solids caramelizing and overcooking.


----------

